# Velodrome racer (or at least a "rider")



## Gretsch Guy (Aug 23, 2020)

Howdy all... I've lurked around for for bit, and it's time roll-out my project bike for your input.  I am not a vintage bike collector, but I have been a cyclist for the past 30 years, riding the latest carbon fiber road bikes for the most part.  But I am also an "old soul" evidenced by my real passion which is collecting vintage American electric guitars.  I've been intrigued with early bicycle development and that lead me to the CABE a few months back.  I've been interested in the early racing designs, and collect photos of velodrome events and competitors.  Then... this bike caught my fancy (see pix).  

Some of you no doubt saw it listed on Ebay, advertised as a TOC Pope velodrome racer.  In my novice opinion the bike is a "mutt", or compilation of some vintage parts, in addition to the obvious modern upgrades (i.e. rims) to enable it to be a rider.  So for the purist, this probably isn't of interest, which is probably why I was the only person to bid on it, winning it for $700.  But... it's EXACTLY what I was looking for (even though I wasn't really looking).  What I want is a cool period correct (sort-of), racing spec vintage bike that I can ride once in awhile for giggles.  I think that's what I've got!

The head-badge is missing and there are several sets of holes.  Based on my guess that this bike is a resto-mod, I'm not neccesarriy looking to find out what it is... but if anyone here can identify the frame, I'd really appreciate it, as I'd like to keep my eye out for a cool head badge, and finding a plausible brand/model badge would be my desire.

So... anybody have any thoughts on the frame origins?  The goose-neck on the handle-bars has a Patent number but it's illegible. There is a serial number under the frame, but it's equally difficult to read.  Lastly, there is a "Pope" stamp on the crank... so if all fails, I'll try and look for a Pope/Columbia head badge.   BTW... the B&W photo of the actual velodrome racer is pretty similar to what I've got, which is why I love to so much!  Opinions welcomed!


----------



## wheelbender6 (Aug 23, 2020)

Beautiful.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 23, 2020)

Good looking bike that looks like it would be a blast to ride at a high rate of speed!     Enjoy!


----------



## Velo-dream (Aug 24, 2020)

do not like the New Schwalbe tires.....


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 24, 2020)

I built a very similar bike with similar intentions.  I used a soft brooks saddle and Schwalbe tires mounted on aluminum rims.  The 1899 Pope frame was also missing a badge when found.

Anyway... enjoy your bike - it looks awesome!


----------



## gkeep (Aug 24, 2020)

Sweet ride! Post the layout and spring measurements of the head badge holes and someone may be able to ID the original badge.


----------



## bikejunk (Aug 24, 2020)

a good path racer but the frame dimensions are a bit laid back for a competitive banked track racer - none the less a good looking bike in all black - --what is the weight ?


----------



## Gretsch Guy (Aug 24, 2020)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> I built a very similar bike with similar intentions.  I used a soft brooks saddle and Schwalbe tires mounted on aluminum rims.  The 1899 Pope frame was also missing a badge when found.
> 
> Anyway... enjoy your bike - it looks awesome!
> 
> View attachment 1254147




OH MAN!  I really LOVE your Pope racer!!  Those handle-bars are sick (in the good way)!  That's definitely the close cousin to mine aesthetically.  Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## Gretsch Guy (Aug 24, 2020)

bikejunk said:


> a good path racer but the frame dimensions are a bit laid back for a competitive banked track racer - none the less a good looking bike in all black - --what is the weight ?




Thanks for your response.  I know nothing about vintage frames but as I've compared my frame to other TOC bikes the frame struts seem to be closer together (on the head-tube) than many others I've seen, which seems to flatted the stance a bit more (less upright).  In the vintage photo of the racer, his frame has a similar dimension in that regard.  But... I dunno, that's why I came to you guys!!

The bike weighs in just under 30 pounds... a little different than my Trek carbon fiber road bike (20 pounds)!


----------



## bleedingfingers (Aug 24, 2020)

Nice set of wheels decent tires for riding around looks to be powder coated brooks seat I think you got your moneys worth and more .
Looks like it will be a good rider with a cool look  without the hassle of wood rims and old fashioned tires  Schwalbes roll so nice .


----------

